# we need some help please



## eric26 (Jan 19, 2007)

we have a pair but we have qestions...
i have done some reading...
we have 3 in our tank but do these piranhas lay egg's?
can the egg's float? the mother is doing the circle thing with the male watching her...
but all 3 fish are now swimming with each other...
there are atlest 3 small green circle things att he top of the tank inside these green things its yellow.
before i did see one of the piranhas swimming around in the tank and he had grabed on in his mouth then
spat it out and then ate it again but now i see these things in my tank again and at first i thought it was from my fake plant but its not...???????????.........


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

yes, piranhas do lay eggs.
the eggs does not float.

whats the color in your piranhas?
what kind are they?
what size tank?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

usually you can find this info in the discossion lounge or breeding area


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Eggs are not going to be green in any way at all, and they will not float. They are very sticky, and you may see a small divit in the gravel where the nest is. My pair doesn't dig much, just sling eggs over an 8" diameter


----------



## eric26 (Jan 19, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> Eggs are not going to be green in any way at all, and they will not float. They are very sticky, and you may see a small divit in the gravel where the nest is. My pair doesn't dig much, just sling eggs over an 8" diameter


we have red belly piranhas 
size of tank is 55 gallon with 3 piranhas in there but the two have paired off


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

It sounds like the eggs have been laid already(by your description)chances are it's the male doing the circling.Look for tiny white or yellowish orange dots about the size of this > *


----------

